# MONTA - A classic diver inspired by the 1950's divers



## mdimartini

Over the last four years we have been known for making watch straps for Rolex owners. I have spent a few months developing a watch design and wanted to get the group's feedback on what they think so far. My inspiration is the 1950's and 1960's Dive watches that were truly tool watches. Here are a few Renderings so far:















View attachment asm-case-2.jpg

View attachment asm-case.jpg

The Bezel in those drawings does not have the numbering or hash marks. Here is the dial / hand / and bezel layout I was thinking (FYI Deepmaster is not happening - Oceanking is my final choice:
















What do you guys think?


----------



## Chascomm

I think you've done a good job of presenting the diver watch elements in an overall package that is tidy enough for office wear but without replicating Rolex, Omega or whoever. I like the shape of the bezel; easy to grip without being too chunky. And I especially like the design of the date window; easy to read from any angle but with the added touch of a border to balance the hour batons.

My small concern is that the crown flares out but is quite low in the case so it might chafe on the wrist. But this might be mitigated by the rounded edge on the crown.


----------



## dspt

It's a nice smooth classic design. What are the dimensions?
The crown stands out, I wonder where did you get inspiration for this shape and bicolor? Can't think of a vintage diver with similar crown.

also, not sure I like this part


----------



## mdimartini

Chascomm said:


> I think you've done a good job of presenting the diver watch elements in an overall package that is tidy enough for office wear but without replicating Rolex, Omega or whoever. I like the shape of the bezel; easy to grip without being too chunky. And I especially like the design of the date window; easy to read from any angle but with the added touch of a border to balance the hour batons.
> 
> My small concern is that the crown flares out but is quite low in the case so it might chafe on the wrist. But this might be mitigated by the rounded edge on the crown.


I agree with your concern. In my next picture set (which I will try and get done by Tuesday) You will notice three things:
1. The crown goes a little higher along the case. It has been hard to do since A) I am using an Eterna 3909A as the base movement and the crown position is slightly lower then say on a Rolex. For reference the movement is 30mm wide by about 5.6mm thick. It is not small whatsoever. But a killer movement.
2. Right now the Crown is 7.5 mm thick and I may make it slightly smaller and closer to the case.

Finally, thanks for your feedback. I have been working with a great group of designers but it is time to get the feedback from the rest of the world.


----------



## mdimartini

Yes the Crown is getting some mods. One for sure is the "bi-color" - I love the shape of it but cannot wrap my head around the idea of two colors. Second, we are moving it higher due to some movement positioning. The dimensions at this point are 40mm wide, 20mm wide at lugs, the overall thickness including a pretty high crystal is 13.8mm. The Crystal is about 1.6mm above the bezel insert. It is bold but I love the vintage inspiration of the 1950/1960 dive watches that used plexi crystals but had thin cases.

On the side of the lug area edge. Total mistake. That area won't go over the bottom of the bezel edge. Good eyes!

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## gestoecker

I love the crown on this watch! Looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## walltz

Beautiful watch wish i could say the same about the strap.


----------



## brandon\

walltz said:


> Beautiful watch wish i could say the same about the strap.


What's wrong with the strap?


----------



## RobyJ

Really smart design. I think it's a clean, minimal design which I generally tend to like. Good job


----------



## markz100

nice work, love the concept.


----------



## walltz

brandon\ said:


> What's wrong with the strap?


Nothing really, it is a nice strap but i would have prefered a more premium strap on the watch.(just a personal thought)


----------



## Krell0

In all honesty the 304m bugs me maybe 300m instead


----------



## Chascomm

Krell0 said:


> In all honesty the 304m bugs me maybe 300m instead


But that would only be 984ft :-s


----------



## CLP

What program was used to do the renders?


----------



## vintage76

Looks good as a concept, but i'm not sure for :
- the font of the name
- why not to put a touch of color on the seconds hand ?

Good job ;D


----------



## supawabb

Really like the design. I would make the symbol smaller, or have it polished. The 1-2, 4-5, 7-8, 10-11 markers should be larger and have polished indices on them.


----------



## CLP

Now that I've taken a closer look, the only nitpicks I have are:

No crown guard?

The date box could be smaller in order to make room for a 6 o'clock indice.

Other than that it looks great. Make a second option with blue face/bezel and SS braclet or blue strap and your off to the races.


----------



## fistball

What program did u use to do the 2d design?


----------



## 3pointross

I love it. You pulled off a unique design that still has a very classic feeling. Not easy to do! I'd rock one even though I typically wear 42 - 46mm pieces.


----------



## mdimartini

Guys,

Thanks for all of your input. I have been letting the focus be on the forum to give me straight forward opinions. Obviously, sometimes you have to go with your gut and follow a design path to ensure that you create what you love. Thank you again!

So, I have been focusing on quite a few items:
1. Making sure the crown position was centered and comfortable for the wearer.
2. We are making it with a Stainless Steel Bracelet also - but as a strap company, we are releasing it with a custom curved end Rubber Strap (from the same Swiss manufacturer we use today to make our straps.) More to come on the bracelet later.
3. I modified the bezel both from a internal mechanism stand point to make it a smooth flawless click. This was not small feet - in the end we will be patenting this design so I cannot show it to you. Trust in the fact that we did not skimp on this.
4. Minor case modification 
5. The software we use is a combination of Solidworks and a few other modeling software. 
6. We are coming out with a BLUE and a BLACK version.

Also, we are still making slight tweaks to the dial design so the one that you see in the renderings is about 95% of what we are going with.

Enjoy and again thanks for your honest feedback - Michael

View attachment 7555442


View attachment 7555562


View attachment 7555570


View attachment 7555578


View attachment 7555586


View attachment 7555594


View attachment 7555602


----------



## mdimartini

Not sure if these images are showing up. But here they are from before:
View attachment 7567002


View attachment 7566994

View attachment 7567010


View attachment 7567026


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

I'd agree with most of the forum. I like the design, but you shrink the logo a tad. I like the crown, loons sneaky classy. Will be awesome if it were screws down as well. And I can't wait to see the bracelet. It would look great on a bracelet. 

If you go for a blue, it might Do well to pick a standout shade of blue apart from the typical deep blue. The black gives it all the classic you need, and a standout blue may pull in buyers looking for something unique. 

Just a thought.


----------



## mdimartini

Diabolic, defiantly a screw down - no push in here. We studied how water could enter the watch, to ensure that it would far surpass the 1000 FT depth rating so the crown - like the case back and Bezel Assembly/Crystal has been over engineered. 

I do agree, Blues are tough. There is a standard set that we are all accustomed to, but we are trying to go our own path on this watch. We don't want to create something common, something that feels like you know it to be a classic. Appreciate you compliments and feedback.

Mike


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

No worries. I really dig the design. Also I'd put a vote in for the Ocean King over the Deep Master. Deep Master sounds like someone who has a few safe words memorized. Just sayin'.

If it's not uncouth to ask, what's your launch price point?


----------



## timefan44

big fan--familiar but different enough. my only suggestions is size of font-not sure if someone has already mentioned that but looking forward to seeing more


----------



## mdimartini

Here is the image of the final dial and hands. Ignore the Bezel - we used a different software to model the dial and hands then the case. I think this is the most classic look with a modern finish.


----------



## Ed.YANG

This could be one handsome piece i want to own. 
Nice chamfer on the sides of the lugs, which makes the watch looks much premium frontally...
But... on the practical side,
Wouldn't it be nice to strap changers if the lug fitting is straighten, compare to curvey fit? Your curve seems kind of too curve for any straps, be it metal or leather or rubber with straight ends.


----------



## mdimartini

Ed, Thanks man! We are pretty strap crazy here at MONTA, since we develop straps for Rolex owners. I promise that we won't disappoint when it comes to being able to use anything from a NATO to a Rubber/Leather combination to the original bracelet. Here is also the finalized dial in 3D with the Hands:










Notice that we used a combination of indices and a rehaut ring to add depth to the dial. Plus the hands are a unique sword style that accents the very classical style of the mid century dive/tool watch that is MONTA. As always, thanks for the input!


----------



## brewil

Very cool, I'm a huge fan of the vintage divers. I have to say I'm not keen on date windows. Very slick bezel!!


----------



## mdimartini

Thanks man. We really have aimed to bring the classic / tool / vintage look of the 1950's divers back to life. Obviously, there are a lot of watch companies trying to do the same thing, but they all seem to create a homage to a watch instead of creating a look that could have evolved like this one. That doesn't add anything to our little horological club. Hopefully, our idea will give something to collectors like yourself searching for something new but with a classic feel. Thanks again man!


----------



## R2rs

Cool design! Not fan of date windows as well, but on some watches look bettter with than without, this as well!


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

i am wondering why people use applied markers w/ lume as opposed to straight lume..the applied marks just don't age very well imo


----------



## Tom1970

Good concept, i like the art details ! Cool


----------



## michael8238

Very nice case, but i'll say play around with the size & font of those letters. They can tremendously change the proportion of the dial


----------



## singleben13

Very good job you have done......nice work.


----------



## Krell0

Beautiful watch, you might consider depthmaster instead of deepmaster, since deep is an adjective and you'd want to be a master of depth, not deep


----------



## enyn90

a nice concept and love to match it with the rubber strap. but it depends very much on the final pricing.


----------



## Artonthewrist

mdimartini said:


> Over the last four years we have been known for making watch straps for Rolex owners. I have spent a few months developing a watch design and wanted to get the group's feedback on what they think so far. My inspiration is the 1950's and 1960's Dive watches that were truly tool watches. Here are a few Renderings so far:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7199978&d=1456370107"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7199994&d=1456370126"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7200002&d=1456370169"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7200018&d=1456370198"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> The Bezel in those drawings does not have the numbering or hash marks. Here is the dial / hand / and bezel layout I was thinking (FYI Deepmaster is not happening - Oceanking is my final choice:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7200034&d=1456370446"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7200042&d=1456370460"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> What do you guys think?


New to this party but really like it, lug holes would be nice and perhaps
It's already been said so please forgive what will the lug to lug in mm be and is there a price target yet established that you hope to sell these for?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Kai Schraml

I like this design quite a bit. Brilliant. Looks classic/period, but current, a difficult thing to do. I would buy one for a desk diver (depending on the price of course), and I'd consider using it in the water with the following caveats:

I am not a fan of dive watches where the bezel hash marks or the dial hash marks are so thin that they are difficult to see in slightly murky water, when light levels can be low. Its a matter of surface area covered and the brightness of lume/paint whatever. If you really want this watch to have a great reputation as a tool watch, not just a classic design, you might want to consider a use test before you finalise those hash marks. 

Another comment, the grip incisions on the bezel look great, but I am concerned that they may not be deep enough to provide enough grip in cold water when hands are cold or gloves are worn. Consider a use test with that too? Just to be sure it works well?

Finally, I am not a big fan of the thin downward accent lines on the dial. I don't think they add anything to the design. In fact, I find them distracting.

Also, I should say that I like the size and proportion of the logo's textual element and the visual element. They go well together and compliment the dial well.

My thoughts, I am sure they are worth every penny you paid for them, but they are what I would tell you if you were my client!

Kai


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

mdimartini said:


> Here is the image of the final dial and hands. Ignore the Bezel - we used a different software to model the dial and hands then the case. I think this is the most classic look with a modern finish.


i really don't see the classic 50's 60's rolex vibe you say you're going for.

everything about it screams new. and if the dial said mondia instead of monta nobody would blink an eye.

i guess in sense it has the new remake jenny/crepas vibe, but it certainly doesn't have the vintage rolex/fifty fathoms look, i thought i was going to see


----------



## Gabe1

Nice design, *BUT* $3,500 is steep for a no-name-brand with a re-cased movement. Even before going in-house, Tudor could get away with re-casing because of the "made by Rolex" quality. A newcomer usually needs more than just specs to affect their perceived market value. Wish you all the best. You might have a great product, but you might be out pricing yourself... just my two cents.


----------



## watchninja123

It could be a typo. Maybe he meant 350?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe1

Rechecked... it's actually *$3,550- 
*
At jomashop.com the blue Pelagos is $3,595; some Back Bays are under $3,100 (yes, even the Bronze); Seamaster Co-Axials are about $2,700; Planet Oceans circa $3,700; Oris Aquis' for about about a grand; Eza is under a grand.


----------



## watchninja123

Is it me or the oceanking looks like the Seiko below?


----------



## mkws

I like the looks of the watch. I like the fact, that it has an ebauche from one of my favourite manufacturers- Eterna (to correct the previous posters, it's not a recased in-house movement, but a movement that Eterna provides to other manufacturers, much like Zenith provided the EP to Rolex, Movado, Ebel and Concord). But that price just got to be some sort of a jest, and on top of that- a crass and not particularly funny one.


There, a new brand jumps pretty much out of nowhere, and asks the prices Omega or Tudor does. $3500? Whaaaaaaat?! I understand, that it takes a lot of work to design a watch. The process is costly, and time-consuming. But a massive part of what constitutes a price is not effort or production costs- it's the brand's reputation, which in turn commands the price premium. And this, guys, you don't have yet. Both the reputation and the resultant price premium have to be earned with extraordinary craftsmanship and horological achievements. A watch is not a car, which just needs to look "out of this world", have whopping horsepower and acceleration figures in the tech specs, and score a decent time on the Nurburgring to make the petrolheads covet it. A watch, to prove its worth, needs the same thing it tells- time. Give me one reason for why someone with 3.5-4k to spend would buy an Oceanking, and not a Pelagos, Black Bay or Seamaster Professional Diver 300m aka the SMP- all these alternatives coming from top manufacturers with an established reputation, and with a heritage. Keep in mind, that as a micro-brand, you need to convince the WIS in the first place, not the average John Doe, who just walks into his nearest AD to buy a watch from a brand he recognises. It's the popularity among the WIS, that only later on can leak out to the wider public. 

Biatec also uses the Eterna ebauche- they put a piece of solid gold in the case back of the Majestic, and the price is... circa 1500 euro. 

There is nothing- literally nothing- to justify that price. The behemoths of the industry tend to shoot themselves in the foot from time to time. Happened to Rolex, to Omega, to Zenith. But none of them shot themselves in the foot in the very beginning, and not quite as spectacularly. 

Sorry for the rant, but this needed to be said, sooner or later.


----------



## Gabe1

Great point. Thanks for wording it. Talking specifically about COST, a Black Bay with the new in-house movement can be purchased from an authorized dealer for under the $3,500. This means that TUDOR has the COST of doing their own movements, high quality cases, advertising, pay staff AND brick and mortar (rent, interior design, etc) and still make a profit. $3,550 from some unknown online source is out of proportion... "cost" excuses presented by the brand seem odd.


----------



## Gabe1




----------



## mkws

Gabe1 said:


> View attachment 10139866


Still laughing at that price...







Also, with the non-lumed bezel, pretty much useless underwater, the price being anywhere near a Planet Ocean, even on the grey market...now that's giving me the laughs!


----------



## watchninja123

The guy has been making straps for rolex watches for years. He deserves to charge the asking price


----------



## mkws

watchninja123 said:


> The guy has been making straps for rolex watches for years. He deserves to charge the asking price


Making straps and making watches are two very different things. If Hirsch, Di-Modell or Crown and Buckle would have made a watch and charged an Omega price for it, that would be ridiculous all the same. That's because they never made watches...

Gabe1 has a point with the tech comparison chart, and that said- the "bang for the buck" factor doesn't look good here either.

Everyone has the right to charge the prices they want, but it is also the right of every individual constituting a part of the general public to question prices, providing a justification for their opinion based on a technical analysis of the product... Also, keep in mind, that to have a _right_ to something and to _deserve_ something aren't the same.


----------



## watchninja123

Haha I'm being sarcastic there buddy. Next time I need to put "lol" at the end if I'm trying to be funny.


----------



## mkws

watchninja123 said:


> Haha I'm being sarcastic there buddy. Next time I need to put "lol" at the end if I'm trying to be funny.


Or something like a  symbol.

I've seen the wildest of justifications for the most peculiar statements when clashing with Invicta fans, so sometimes it's hard to tell what's serious and what isn't. Especially when one's on a particularly heavy hangover...


----------



## dspt

anyway, the watch is in production and I've seen the prototype review somewhere at a major website, W&W or other
now time and market will show if this was the right move


----------



## chenpofu

Just read the review at ABTW and the lively discussion there. I really like the watch and many of the design elements. Besides the question of price to quality and value quotient, I worry that at 40 mm diameter and almost 14 mm in height, this thing will sit quite tall on the wrist, like the Black Bay with the in house movement.


----------



## Gabe1

Even Eterna prices their own watches with Cal.39 (in their case, an in-house use of the movement) AND with a funky case material at $1,000 lower...









Don't believe me? Read (geez, talk about Monta's value proposition)----> Introducing the Eterna KonTiki Bronze Manufacture LE - worn&wound


----------



## TradeKraft

I don't get all the attention this one is getting. It looks nice enough but is pretty dull design-wise. Similar to all the other sub homages... just for an insane price. I'm assuming the creator is simply well connected in the watch community and pulling out all the stops on their marketing approach.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

mkws said:


> I like the looks of the watch. I like the fact, that it has an ebauche from one of my favourite manufacturers- Eterna (to correct the previous posters, it's not a recased in-house movement, but a movement that Eterna provides to other manufacturers, much like Zenith provided the EP to Rolex, Movado, Ebel and Concord). But that price just got to be some sort of a jest, and on top of that- a crass and not particularly funny one.
> 
> There, a new brand jumps pretty much out of nowhere, and asks the prices Omega or Tudor does. $3500? Whaaaaaaat?! I understand, that it takes a lot of work to design a watch. The process is costly, and time-consuming. But a massive part of what constitutes a price is not effort or production costs- it's the brand's reputation, which in turn commands the price premium. And this, guys, you don't have yet. Both the reputation and the resultant price premium have to be earned with extraordinary craftsmanship and horological achievements. A watch is not a car, which just needs to look "out of this world", have whopping horsepower and acceleration figures in the tech specs, and score a decent time on the Nurburgring to make the petrolheads covet it. A watch, to prove its worth, needs the same thing it tells- time. Give me one reason for why someone with 3.5-4k to spend would buy an Oceanking, and not a Pelagos, Black Bay or Seamaster Professional Diver 300m aka the SMP- all these alternatives coming from top manufacturers with an established reputation, and with a heritage. Keep in mind, that as a micro-brand, you need to convince the WIS in the first place, not the average John Doe, who just walks into his nearest AD to buy a watch from a brand he recognises. It's the popularity among the WIS, that only later on can leak out to the wider public.
> 
> Biatec also uses the Eterna ebauche- they put a piece of solid gold in the case back of the Majestic, and the price is... circa 1500 euro.
> 
> There is nothing- literally nothing- to justify that price. The behemoths of the industry tend to shoot themselves in the foot from time to time. Happened to Rolex, to Omega, to Zenith. But none of them shot themselves in the foot in the very beginning, and not quite as spectacularly.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but this needed to be said, sooner or later.


a couple of those biatecs are really nice..same w/ those bronze kontiki's...and 1k less expensive.....muhahaha


----------



## Drone_76




----------



## CLP

Looks great but your biggest competition is the Ginault for over 2K less, not to mention Certina and countless other micros for under 1K.

I also can't fathom why at LEAST the triangle on the bezel isn't lumed? It makes having a bi-directional movement almost pointless, and non-ISO compliant which would be a main selling and cost-justification point of a watch of this type.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

i keep coming back to this thread not because of the 1k price drop and a mess this watch is. but because i wanted to view the biatec again becuse of the cost...lol..have to say the bronze kontiki is pretty awesome as well


----------



## watchninja123

Did they lower the price to 1k yet.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

They lowered it to $2K.


----------

